# Master Light



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Now that they discontinued the Molteni orange master light mine is now a collector item..
i may be thinking of selling or trade for a cx-1 or clx do not worry I have a paid listing on the classifieds. anyone trading or selling.


----------

